

My Node.js Linksheet - stanislav0
http://filer.progstr.com/1/post/2012/04/my-nodejs-linksheet.html

======
eaurouge
It's missing the PeepCode Node.js screencasts, first of which was released
recently.

~~~
kodablah
And the <http://nodeup.com/> podcasts

~~~
stanislav0
Added it as well, thank you.

------
kxepal
I just leave it there... <https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/modules>

~~~
irickt
I'm mostly using this to find modules: <http://search.npmjs.org>

~~~
stanislav0
Got it added under 'Resources'. Thank you.

------
fatjonny
I would remove the Mastering Node link from the resources. It is pretty far
out of date and a lot has changed in the 9 months since it has been updated.

Specifically it does not mention the binaries for installing node, includes
old, unusable ways of requiring modules, uses the sys module (which is now
util), and probably more things that are wrong to do now in node.

~~~
stanislav0
Link removed. Thanks for the tip.

------
ilaksh
Some of these might be useful <http://cure.willsave.me/resources>

~~~
stanislav0
cure.willsave.me already present in the PaaS section, still added the resource
link under 'Resources' for clarity. Thanks!

------
blueprint
Might want to add a few IRC rooms,

On irc.freenode.net:

#node.js

#nodejitsu

#express

etc

~~~
stanislav0
Good idea - got it under 'Community'.

